# Paint Pots for Women of Color



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanted to know what you ladies are buying in terms of paint pots.  I haven't gotten any but I did go in and check out a few.  Groundwork is perfect.  I always recommend Bamboom paint for women of color NW40+ and Groundwork seems to be just as great.  I definitely want it.  Soon!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 16, 2007)

All of them, but especially BlackGround, Delft, Artifact, Bare Study, Mosscape and Constructivist.  I'm in love with these!!!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 16, 2007)

Try Indianwood (gold), Blackground (black with pearl), Constructivist, Mosscape, Artifact, and Delft. Bare Study is nice, too. Hell, they are almost all good on dark skin!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2007)

I played with them in the store today and love them.  There is one color, Painterly, which is really similar to Bare Canvas paint and not at all flattering on darker skin tones.  All the rest are winners though.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 16, 2007)

I adore Blackground.  It is just perfect!  Backup-worth too, IMHO.


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 16, 2007)

I tried Indianwood and Rubenesque I liked both, but my husband liked Rubenesque better.  I will probably go get one this weekend I am NC45 btw


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wanted to know what you ladies are buying in terms of paint pots.  I haven't gotten any but I did go in and check out a few.  Groundwork is perfect.  I always recommned Bamboom paint for women of color NW40+ and Groundwork seems to be just as great.  I definitely want it.  Soon!_

 
I got Groundwork today!  I love the color, it is the perfect base for any shadow, it makes the shadows more vibrant without changing the color.  These paint pots are amazing, I think I might prefer them over the Shadesticks, provided that a wider range colors similar to the Shadesticks will be released.


----------



## missmari79 (Aug 18, 2007)

I just bought delt, constructivist, and artifact.  I love the texture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any suggeswtions on how to wear artifact?   It makes my eyes look irritated.  I'm a NW43


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmari79* 

 
_I just bought delt, constructivist, and artifact.  I love the texture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any suggeswtions on how to wear artifact?   It makes my eyes look irritated.  I'm a NW43_

 
I would use Artifact as a base for pinks and plums (Cranberry, Star Violet, Nocturnelle, Lovestone, even Stars 'N Rockets & Swish- both of which would be really hot).  It is less intense than Flammable, so it's not going to give off the same electric pop that it does when used as a base under pinks, but it will make shadows in the same color family more intense. 

I am sure you can wear all of the Paint Pots alone if you wanted to, however that isn't how I plan to use them (except for maybe Delft or Greensmoke, but I doubt it).  I think Groundwork is the perfect shadow base for any color.  Rubensque and Bare Study and lighter with shimmer and frost, so I would use them as base and highlighters.  When I swatched them under colors, they had a tendency to change the color, which is fine if that's what you're going for.  Constructivist is next on my list.  Because it is deeper that Groundwork, it also can change a color slightly, but not as dramatically as Bare Study, etc.  Plus I really liked the way light colors (MES in this case) looked on top of it.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 18, 2007)

I absolutely love Mosscape. I didn't purchase it, but had my make-up done at a MAC store and this is what they used. I found paint pots easier to use than paint and definitely better than those shadesticks.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 19, 2007)

So are we thinking these are similar or better than the shadesticks? I find the s/s drying as heck on me.  I usually wear CCBs, so are these comparable? Oh, I'm not a fan of the paints either.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_So are we thinking these are similar or better than the shadesticks? I find the s/s drying as heck on me.  I usually wear CCBs, so are these comparable? Oh, I'm not a fan of the paints either._

 
They are better than the Shadesticks because they are creamier and you can be a more precise.  I find it difficult to blend the Shadesticks, but I love them so.  If you are a CCB person, I don't know how you'd feel about the Paint Pots.  They're more emoillet that the paints, but have the same finish when they dry.  The CCB stay creamy, which means they crease for me.  I'd say just try them, and if they don't work for you, I'd just order a whole lot of the Pro CCBs for a wider range of colors (if you haven't already).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 

 
_I adore Blackground.  It is just perfect!  Backup-worth too, IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know they are permanant right?  So there is no need to get a backup just yet.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2007)

So I think I've changed my mind on Groundwork.  It is just a little to pale and blue toned for me.  And when I swatched it side by side with Fresh Cement Shadestick as a MES base, the Shadestick looked brighter and lasted longer.  I still love the colorful Paint Pots though, but this one is going back I believe.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

i adore the paint pots..i got groundwork and bare study last weekend...i use it with the shadestick (depending on what color i am wearing)..i have said goodbye to urban decay primer...hello paint pot!..im going to get more when i get some more money


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 22, 2007)

I love all of these!!!


----------



## Rene (Aug 22, 2007)

I have Rubenesque. I really like it. But I will not let my bamboom go any day.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 23, 2007)

I use Indianwood and Mossscape, the bronze/gold look in indianwood really works for my skin and eye combination. I want to try Rubenesque too, but the last time I went to the MAC store and tested it out, I wasn't sure if maybe it was abit too light. As soon as I left tho I decided that I still wanted to try it, lol, so back this weekend to buy.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Aug 25, 2007)

I love these paint pots. I bought Artifact, Delft, Constructivist, and Fresco Rose. I love all of them, but Constructivist and Fresco Rose are really something. I think I'm going to have to get me some more.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have only purchased one so far ..DELFT ...and I sooooooooo looooove it!....The only shadow I have tried so far over it is the Blue Storm and it looks really gorgeous....pair that with either the Feline or Mystery kohl power (or both) with Carbon and your fav highlighter and you have a beautiful smokey eye.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So I think I've changed my mind on Groundwork.  It is just a little to pale and blue toned for me._

 
I can understand that.  When I went back to buy it I swatched it again and it was cooler and lighter than it seemed before.  However, I still like it.  I have been into taupes lately and this gave me the look I have been looking for.  It was sheer enough to give me that no makeup look but opaque enough to give me some color.  I have to say that it isn't the sister color to Bamboom like I thought and would have liked.  They don't really have a color like that yet.  I did try Stringalong, which you can only get at Nordstrom and for darker ladies maybe NC45 or NW45 somewhere in there and darker I think it would look good.  I was just too dark for me.

I also wanted to say that Groundwork with Constructivist in the crease in really natural and pretty.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You know they are permanant right?  So there is no need to get a backup just yet._

 
I do indeed, but I'm from the school of thought...If you've got 'em smoke em..which means never leave anything to chance...anything.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 3, 2007)

I got Painterly. It is nearly the same color as Shroom. I am NC45, and this helps all my colors pop and it does not look too white!


----------



## TheMakeupGirl (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_I tried Indianwood and Rubenesque I liked both, but my husband liked Rubenesque better.  I will probably go get one this weekend I am NC45 btw_

 
I was just gonna say - RUBENESQUE!!!  I love Indianwood also.  I did the makeup for a wedding a few weeks ago and that color looked BAAAD on everyone and we had all shades of sister...from A Keys to Angela Bassett and it worked on EVERYONE.  I used it as a base with honeylust over top and it looked phenomenal.  

All of the paintpots will work on ark skin though but those are my favorites...


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 3, 2007)

im wearing Delph with milani storm (mac's black tied) in the crease and shroom as a highlight..these pots are the BOMB!! i went back and got Moss Scape today...smh @ myself for being in the MAC store 2 days in a row lol


----------



## eb0nie (Sep 14, 2007)

I got samples of all of them... pretty healthy samples at that. I LOVE THEM ALL! I tested them out with my shadows and it definitely makes the shadows pop.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 14, 2007)

Am I the only one who finds that they crease?  I prefer my beloved paints any day.  The colors and textures of he paint pots are great, but nothing beats the staying power of a paint on my eyelids, which are not particularly oily....go figure


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunalight7* 

 
_Am I the only one who finds that they crease?  I prefer my beloved paints any day.  The colors and textures of he paint pots are great, but nothing beats the staying power of a paint on my eyelids, which are not particularly oily....go figure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, you're not the only one.  The first time I wore them I was fine.  Each time I have worn them since they creased.  It's a shame too because like you I really like the texture.  I wore my beloved Bamboom paint the other day and maybe 14 hours later my eyeshadow was still perfect.  I didn't want to take it off because it looked like I had just put it on.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad it's not just me...shame,too cause I love the color of Delft and I thought that Constructivist would be a replacemnt HG base for Naturalism paint (RIP).  But....alas...no....

However, I still use Const. paint pot on my browbone...I hate to think that I wasted my money so I get use out of it this way....UDPP make colors hard to blend on my browbone...


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 22, 2007)

I actually like Constructivist from lash to just above the crease, with well blended vanilla pigment on the brow bone and at the little "v" around the inner eye.


----------



## stankerbell (Oct 17, 2007)

So far I've purchased: Indianwood, Mosscape, Constructivist and Artifact... and love them all..... I will at some point purchase Rose Fresco....


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_No, you're not the only one.  The first time I wore them I was fine.  Each time I have worn them since they creased.  It's a shame too because like you I really like the texture.  I wore my beloved Bamboom paint the other day and maybe 14 hours later my eyeshadow was still perfect.  I didn't want to take it off because it looked like I had just put it on._

 
I really like the paint pots too.  I have Bare Study, Constructvist, Painterly, BlackGround and a sample of Delft.  I do not have creasing problems because I use a light film of MAC's matte gel.  I have used the p/p w.o the matte gel and I still did not crease and I can crease like a muthatrucka.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 17, 2007)

I have both Groundwork and Rubenesque... I think Rubenesque is a bit more difficult to apply on my oily NC30 eyelids (I always end up with some streaky shimmer that I have to blend out before putting on my e/s) but the color is better and I generally like it better than Groundwork.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 17, 2007)

How are ya'll wearing Constructivist?


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 17, 2007)

I wear constructivist as a base.  I tried one time to sprinkle  (using a 224) smoke signals pigment, copperclast, and Dark Soul, but it turned out less than desirable.


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 18, 2007)

I too love the paint pots but the last two times I've worn groundwork it seems to crease...and not after hours!! I thought it was the shea butter I apply as a moisturizer but I did again yesterday minus the shea butter and it still creased!!! Maybe it's because I apply shadestick over the paint pot but either way the creasing sucks!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 24, 2007)

I have tried them one time.  Colors are really pretty but when I tried to wear these things, they ended up looking like a hot, cakey mess.  I did not get a smooth application with a brush or my fingers and it has turned me off to paints pots.  I don't like cream shadows anyway but I was willing to give these a try.  They are going back.


----------



## TriciaH (Oct 29, 2007)

I have Delft and Mosscape. I am loving them! I haven't had any problem with creasing.


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 1, 2007)

Im an Nc40 in studio fix fluid and I use bare study paint pot. I think its swell!


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_How are ya'll wearing Constructivist?_

 
I just got it Thursday, but so far I've worn it as a base for darker shadows. (I'm NC42-43, so I prefer something lighter for lighter and brighter shadows.) My favorite look so far (I've been trying out different looks each night since I got it):

Constructivist as a base (applied from lashline to just above crease in a cat-eye shape) 
Expensive Pink on the lid 
HIP Cheeky (lighter color, looks like Cranberry) in crease 
HIP Cheeky (darker color, looks like Folie w/shimmer) to trace the outer point of the cat-eye 
Hush as a highlight 
(All well blended, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 18, 2007)

I am NW 40 and i bought Bare Canvas. I love to use it as a highlight and as a base!  When I was testing out, I tried Reubenesque, Fresco Rose, Indianwood and Groundwork. Those were all pretty colors, except groundwork didn't look very natural on my lids. 
It kinda creases on me when I don't use UDPP under it. When I do use it, it lasts all day long, even when I do not use any shadows over it.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 18, 2007)

I only have rubensque so far and I like the color, but I find that it creases without UDPP.  I tried it once without the primer and it was crease city, but today I used the UDPP, rubenesque as a  base and then covered with gold stroke pigment and it looks the same now as I applied it this morning.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wanted to know what you ladies are buying in terms of paint pots. I haven't gotten any but I did go in and check out a few. Groundwork is perfect. I always recommned Bamboom paint for women of color NW40+ and Groundwork seems to be just as great. I definitely want it. Soon!_

 
I only own bamboom, I dont have a major MAC haul but its coming along.... I love bamboom but sometimes I find that you can see the golden shimmer from it thru some of my e/s. I dont know if its because Im not putting on enough e/s or what but overall i love it.

I should try more colors with other e/s perhaps it will make it more vibrant.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_I only own bamboom, I dont have a major MAC haul but its coming along.... I love bamboom but sometimes I find that you can see the golden shimmer from it thru some of my e/s. I dont know if its because Im not putting on enough e/s or what but overall i love it.

I should try more colors with other e/s perhaps it will make it more vibrant._

 
That's interesting.  I have never had that problem.  I used to wear Bamboom with Bisque over it as my go to look.  I could never see it through the shadow.  But, I wonder if that's because Bamboom blends into my skin really well and is only a shade or two off of my complexion.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madamepink78* 

 
_I have only purchased one so far ..DELFT ...and I sooooooooo looooove it!....The only shadow I have tried so far over it is the Blue Storm and it looks really gorgeous....pair that with either the Feline or Mystery kohl power (or both) with Carbon and your fav highlighter and you have a beautiful smokey eye._

 

Im planning on buying that one! Oooo and thanks for the description! I might try that one out.


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

i got painterly, it looks nude on my lids and it dfinately makes my eyeshadows POP!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 10, 2007)

I got Blackground a few weeks ago and it looks great as a base for so many shadows.  Sure it's black, but it makes anything with pearl, shimmer or iridescence pop.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I got Blackground a few weeks ago and it looks great as a base for so many shadows.  Sure it's black, but it makes anything with pearl, shimmer or iridescence pop._

 
So very true!! An A-A MUA talked me into getting it.....I was very reluctant until she swatched my hand w/it and put several different color es over it.....I fell in love....To me it gives the es more depth and dimension. I love it! At the launch of the collection I bought just about every color and this is the one I use the most!

Another benefit to me is that I don't have to use UDPP anymore. I used to use UDPP and a CCB or a paint as a base. I'm so happy to cut out one add'l step from my MU routine. With the PPs I have no creasing even after a 14-hour day. This is the only product I've used where my make-up stays put and fresh all day long.


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 11, 2007)

I am NC45, and love Fresco Rose.

It helps my pinks, purples, pinky browns, and even gives golds a cool effect!

I want to get Blackground next, everyone seems to love it!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 14, 2007)

I am C40 and I just got Rubenesque and Indianwood plus Bamboom paint in the mail today and I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loving
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them all.  They go great with my complexion.  I bought them to use as a base, especially under mineral eyeshadows, but they would be great to wear alone on days when I am in a rush.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 15, 2008)

how are you ladies feeling the fafi p/p's??? ...are all what you expected (woman of color friendly)?? thanks.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_how are you ladies feeling the fafi p/p's??? ...are all what you expected (woman of color friendly)?? thanks._

 
I bought Cash Flow.  I love it!  I am really into antique gold shades right now so this was right up my alley.  I layed Bold As Gold from the Fafi Eyes 2 quad over it and it turned out well.  I liked Layin Low and Girl Friendly.  They are cream formulas so they have a matte finish.  It's great for those times when you need a nice, opaque base for your color.  I also like Nice Vice.  I think it would be a great base for purples, especially purples with a duochrome.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 15, 2008)

i used perky paint pot under pink venus when i did my video tut, i love paint pots in general tho. as sheer as the shadows are with this collection youre definitely gonna need either a paintpot or shadestick to make em pop!


----------



## shoppinglover (Feb 15, 2008)

I purchased Cash Flow...used it today with Painterly p.p../black liner/mascara...LOVE IT!  makes a very nice combo!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_how are you ladies feeling the fafi p/p's??? ...are all what you expected (woman of color friendly)?? thanks._

 
I wore Perky paint pot yesterday with All That Glitters, Falling Star, Honesty, Sketch and Print. The look was beautiful, but my Perky was somewhat dry. I'm on the fence with this one. I need something smooth and creamy like my paints.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 21, 2008)

cash flow, nice vice and rollickin really stood out for me. if your not afraid of color def go for the rollickin as well as if you do turquoise or aqua colored looks. if you like to stay safe cash flow and nice vice are pretty good as are the others some others mentioned. for some reason i can't pull off light to medium pinks. i had my friend do a pink look on me using perky and it just didn't work. in the end she used cash flow paint pot with coppering and post haste eyeshadows which looked gorgeous.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I played with them in the store today and love them. There is one color, Painterly, which is really similar to Bare Canvas paint and not at all flattering on darker skin tones. All the rest are winners though._

 
That's so funny because i first tried painterly when it was a paint and it looked great on me... i no longer use it but it was good to me back then


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I bought Cash Flow. I love it! I am really into antique gold shades right now so this was right up my alley. I layed Bold As Gold from the Fafi Eyes 2 quad over it and it turned out well. I liked Layin Low and Girl Friendly. They are cream formulas so they have a matte finish. It's great for those times when you need a nice, opaque base for your color. I also like Nice Vice. I think it would be a great base for purples, especially purples with a duochrome._

 

thanks mama <333 gotta 'em all hehe


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 23, 2008)

i bought artifact and hated it. it made me look like i had a black eye. i wear nc50 btw. i have had my eye on rubenesque and delft but hadn't had a chance to try them on yet. i think i might go to the counter today and try them on since y'all seem to like them so much. i just use a concealer under my shadows.


----------



## Abhayah15 (Feb 23, 2008)

am i the only one that thinks perky p/p doesnt apply smooth at all? do you ladies have a problem with any of the other fafi p/p or is it just me?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_am i the only one that thinks perky p/p doesnt apply smooth at all? do you ladies have a problem with any of the other fafi p/p or is it just me?_

 
No, they are not smooth at all. I used Perky and it was dry as hell. I also think Soft Ochre is the same. I was told by an MA to use Prep & Prime Eye. I have increased my eye cream when I use these. I use Clinique All About Eyes, but these paint pots are so dry that I switched to All About Eyes Rich. This is working better for me.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_how are you ladies feeling the fafi p/p's??? ...are all what you expected (woman of color friendly)?? thanks._

 
I have Cash Flow and Girl Friendly and I love them both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did a pink and grey smokey eye this weekend and I used Girl Friendly as a base. It came out great.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I have Cash Flow and Girl Friendly and I love them both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did a pink and grey smokey eye this weekend and I used Girl Friendly as a base. It came out great._

 

i want to try a smokey pink look.


----------



## redecouverte (May 21, 2008)

I've just jumped into the bandwagon(thank you africana eyes and twinkle_twinkle) and so far i am loving artifact. I have constructivist coming in the mail and in my wishlist i want indianwood, rubenesque and maybe moss scape.
they're great for bases!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 21, 2008)

So far, I have  Constructivist and Groundwork I like them  both a lot. I had Indianwood,  but it didn't seem to be the same once I got it home... the gold was pretty  stark against my skin, and looked a lot like my Nars Palm Beach Multiple so I exchanged  it for the aforementioned  Groundwork. I'd eventually like Rubenesque as a sheerer, warmer alternative to Indianwood ( although, I really think I just got a bad pot). Next up for me are Blackground and Deft.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 21, 2008)

Is Cash Flow similar to indianwood or rubenesque?  I don't want to buy it if it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


Also is Soft Ochre --women of color friendly?  I am an NC 44


----------



## aefreema (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_I absolutely love Mosscape. I didn't purchase it, but had my make-up done at a MAC store and this is what they used. I found paint pots easier to use than paint and definitely better than those shadesticks._

 

Have you been in DSW recently?  You look hella familiar!


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Is Cash Flow similar to indianwood or rubenesque?  I don't want to buy it if it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks

Also is Soft Ochre --women of color friendly?  I am an NC 44_

 

Cash Flow is very different than Indianwood or Rubenesque.  Cash Flow is more of a burnished gold.  It has a slightly old gold look to it.  Indianwood is a very bright, rich gold. Rubenesque is a softer gold.  It has mild pink tones.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Cash Flow is very different than Indianwood or Rubenesque. Cash Flow is more of a burnished gold. It has a slightly old gold look to it. Indianwood is a very bright, rich gold. Rubenesque is a softer gold. It has mild pink tones._

 
Thanks.




Does anyone know about Soft Ochre or Quite Natural?  How do they look on women of color (NC 44)?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Thanks.




Does anyone know about Soft Ochre or Quite Natural?  How do they look on women of color (NC 44)?_

 
 I personally wouldn't advise you to go for Soft Ochre... too pale ( my daughter is nc 42-45, depending on various factors) and it would be a pasty looking. but I would advise you to go to a counter and play with it a bit. It's great as a base on someone a little lighter, though. Quite Natural could work for various purposes, though.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 22, 2008)

I'm C7/NC45 and I wear Soft Ochre all of the time. It is one of my favorite paint pots. I use it with my brown neutral looks. I would not wear it alone. It is quite pasty and beige looking on my eye initially. I would assume that some WOC would not care for it because it is pasty looking. I have lots of paint pots and this is the one I reach for most often as well as Perky and then Girl Friendly.


----------



## sofabean (May 22, 2008)

i had a makeover yesterday and the MA put girl friendly on my lids, but she used it as a base. it barely showed up on my skin. i'm an NC30 by the way.


----------



## MIXEDSHAWTI18 (May 22, 2008)

all the paintpots for the most part work well on all skin tones my fav is painterly because its a nude color that could be used as a base for any shadow


----------



## neezer (May 25, 2008)

well i always use whatever paint pot to the color eyeshadow i am wearing...for just an natural base i use Quite Natural. but I have most of the Paint Pots except GreenSmoke/Stroke and some of the Fafi ones


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ I personally wouldn't advise you to go for Soft Ochre... too pale ( my daughter is nc 42-45, depending on various factors) and it would be a pasty looking. *but I would advise you to go to a counter and play with it a bit.* It's great as a base on someone a little lighter, though. Quite Natural could work for various purposes, though._

 
^^I looked at some the other day but there is always so much that I want to see...

What I'm doing now is making a list of stuff to check out.  That way when I go to the couter I won't be all scatted brained and I'll have an agenda.  LOL.

Is there a thread on what paint pots/paints work best with what colors?

i bought Cash Flow the other day b-cuz it was so pretty in the pot but i have no idea how to wear it.  Any suggestions anyone?  I'm so new to eyeshadows.  I'm learning.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 25, 2008)

you know my all time fav. p/p is layin ' low..loves it!!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas for what to wear with Mosscape (sp?) as a base?

Its such a beautiful green but i have no idea what I'd ever pair with it to tone down the green

thanks


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_All of them, but especially BlackGround, Delft, Artifact, Bare Study, Mosscape and Constructivist. I'm in love with these!!!_

 
Gotta agree, those are my staples too


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Anyone have any ideas for what to wear with Mosscape (sp?) as a base?

Its such a beautiful green but i have no idea what I'd ever pair with it to tone down the green

thanks_

 
I wore this look and LOVED it!!

Mosscape
Golden Olive (Pigment)
Soft Brown
Velvet Moss

I love Mosscape, Nice Vice, Indianwood, Groundwork, Perky, and Rubenesque.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 16, 2008)

i looooove rubenesque!
I've just placed an order for moss scape..
can't wait to receive my order


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_i looooove rubenesque!
I've just placed an order for moss scape..
can't wait to receive my order_

 
I just ordered Constructivist and Mosscape.  I'm so excited because now I have all of the Paint Pots that I need.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm NC35-40. My staples are Indianwood, Soft Ochre and Rubenesque. For dramatic eyes I use Delft. I have Mosscape on its way to me. YAY!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm nc40 and my staples are Soft Ochre and Quite Natural.  I wear these all the time.  

I also have Painterly (eh..it is a little pasty on me), and Bare Study (it's okay..it is good for a bare face day).

I just orded Layin Low, in hopes it'll replace my Painterly.  I'm asian, so, I'm a little yellow based -- which is why Soft Ochre works super well for me.

I really like the cream formula in these, not so much the shimmer frost.  

I think I might try Rubenesque and Groundwork next though, and maybe venture out to colors eventually..


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 19, 2008)

I truly hadn't planned on getting all into Paint Pots, but doggone if it's not happening.  I started with Fresco Rose and Constructivist, thinking that's all I was really interested in, with no further purchases planned.  Now I've got Nice Vice (*actually hunted that mamma jamma down* after it became unavailable everywhere) and I just received Rollickin' yesterday in the mail from Nordstrom.

I plan to use Rollickin' right away with the 3 Cool Heat shadows I also hadn't planned on getting.


----------



## d n d (Jun 19, 2008)

So how does Bare Study look on darker skin?  I am looking for something that will give my eyeshadows a pearlish look under so I can't decide if I want Bare Study or Pearl CCB.

I had Delft, Cash Flow, Rollickin, and Nice Vice and Nice Vice is the only I haven't sold.  I am looking for one color that will suit all my shadows.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_So how does Bare Study look on darker skin?  I am looking for something that will give my eyeshadows a pearlish look under so I can't decide if I want Bare Study or Pearl CCB.
_

 
Bare study on me looks like a sheer shimmery sheen.  For me, it seems to suck as a base under any eyeshadow.  For some reason, this is the only frost paint pot I own, but, it slides alot on my skin compared to the matte type ones like Soft Ochre.  So, I often use another base underneath.  Even still, the shadows I've been using Bare Study with, they are frosty/pearly already, so, I don't notice a big difference.  

Honestly, I think Bare Study is "meh"...and it looks nice for me just by itself when I have a mostly bare face and don't have time to do much.  I use it alone with some mascara and a little blush/powder and I'm out the door.  It is pretty like that.


----------



## damsel (Jun 20, 2008)

i just got painterly p/p. love it! i've been having a hard time getting neutral pink e/s to show up as it does in the pan and this solved the problem. i mostly use shadesticks, paints & paint pots as bases for my e/s. i never use them alone because the colors aren't that great on their own.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Anyone have any ideas for what to wear with Mosscape (sp?) as a base?

Its such a beautiful green but i have no idea what I'd ever pair with it to tone down the green

thanks_

 
If you wear Sumptuous Olive over it, it will be more of a khaki/olive/browny 
look... highlight with shroom/ricepaper/nylon etc... any champagne or gold tone would be beautiful

hth


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 21, 2008)

thank you for the suggestion missalphakitty..i've just purchased mosscape too


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG YES.  Layin' Low is absolutely perfect.  I own 9 or so Paint Pots, but for the last week or so I have just been using Layin' Low and Painterly.  Because they are so light, eye shadow seems to give the best color pay off.  Cant get enough!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_you know my all time fav. p/p is layin ' low..loves it!!!_


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I have 9 paint pots now. This is how I like to use some of them.

- Blackground - for when I want my blues and purples to pop
- Rubenesque - Love using this for a smoky brown/black eye
- Rollickin/Deflt/Otherworldly - I wear teals and blues often so these are invaluable. Otherwordly is great for a really bright look
- Groundwork - excellent for a neutral look
- Perky - this one is okay. I use it for neutral or lighter looks
- Rollickin - Great for purple + Blue looks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm surprised Delft hasn't ben mentioned a little more in this thread.  I use it all day everyday (well not quite, but it's got a large dip so far).


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got Delft last week, and although I love the color ( goodness gracious I'm in deep love with the color), it doesn't seem to apply as evenly as the other 3 I own. It seems to make my otherwise dry lids turn oily, therefore making it's application uneven and streaky if I'm not careful.


Anyway, I use:

Delft under blues/teals (so far).
Groundwork for neutrals, pinkish looks, purples (and blues, before I procured Delft)
Constructivist under greens and browns
Rubenesque, I haven't used for a look yet, but I suppose I'll use it for greens, golden and bronze-y looks, and some pinks.



I have to get Blackground now. HAVE to.


nw45-47 btw


----------



## damsel (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I have to get Blackground now. HAVE to._

 
yes! blackground is on my list too. along with bare study.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2008)

I never thought I could/would use Blackground for anything.  How well does using it under shadows for daytime office looks work (or does it)?


----------



## damsel (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I never thought I could/would use Blackground for anything.  How well does using it under shadows for daytime office looks work (or does it)?_

 
i think it is meant to intensify/make colors pop kinda like sharkskin s/s. i plan on using it with blues, greens, purples etc. i'm not sure about using it for office looks. you might want to stick with bare study, rubenesque, painterly, quite natural and shades of the like for a more subdued/daytime office look.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 29, 2008)

I've started to try and collect all of the paint pots because I love them so much.  But I must say that I am very dissapointed with Perky paint pot.

I didnt like it at all.  I will give it one more try and if I still hate it ---its going back or I'm gonna swap it out.   it was a very pale weird coral on my eyes that just didnt work for me


----------



## makeba (Jun 29, 2008)

so far i have fresco rose (lovely), quite natural  delft paintpots. i happened to find delft at the CCO (ya me) and i cant wait to use it. painterly paint pot was there too but i couldnt see the use for it becuz on my skin it reminded me of bare canvas.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 30, 2008)

I just bought Artifact but have no idea what to wear it with. I do like the color in the pot though.

I used Moss Scape today with a sweep of chrome yellow on the top for a sparkling and shimmery green eye.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harlem_cutie* 

 
_I just bought Artifact but have no idea what to wear it with. I do like the color in the pot though.

I used Moss Scape today with a sweep of chrome yellow on the top for a sparkling and shimmery green eye._

 

Artifact looks really pretty with pink bronze over the top.  If you wet the pink bronze pigment it gives it a bolder color.   HTH


----------



## elmo1026 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 5 paint pots. And lets say my eye makeup will not look the same without it. I love all of them: CASH FLOW, NICE VICE, ROLLICKIN, DELFT, and the love my life GROUNDWORK!!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 1, 2008)

I find this is true for all paints and paint pots with shimmer in them. They always crease too easily on me, so I'm like, what's the point?? This is why I prefer the matte shades.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I just got Delft last week, and although I love the color ( goodness gracious I'm in deep love with the color), *it doesn't seem to apply as evenly as the other 3 I own. It seems to make my otherwise dry lids turn oily, therefore making it's application uneven and streaky if I'm not careful.*


Anyway, I use:

Delft under blues/teals (so far).
Groundwork for neutrals, pinkish looks, purples (and blues, before I procured Delft)
Constructivist under greens and browns
Rubenesque, I haven't used for a look yet, but I suppose I'll use it for greens, golden and bronze-y looks, and some pinks.



I have to get Blackground now. HAVE to.


nw45-47 btw_


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I've started to try and collect all of the paint pots because I love them so much. But I must say that I am very dissapointed with Perky paint pot.

I didnt like it at all. I will give it one more try and if I still hate it ---its going back or I'm gonna swap it out. it was a very pale weird coral on my eyes that just didnt work for me_

 

I gave Perky paint pot another try today and it worked.   I used it as a base on the lid with expensive pink on top. BEAUTIFUL!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm glad that I didnt return this the other day.  I guess its all about what you pair it with.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I find this is true for all paints and paint pots with shimmer in them. They always crease too easily on me, so I'm like, what's the point?? This is why I prefer the matte shades._

 
I use UDPP under everything so creasing is never an issue and so I use Paint Pots to pop the shade I wear over it.  HeavenLeiBlu, have you tried using a primer under your PP?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I use UDPP under everything so creasing is never an issue and so I use Paint Pots to pop the shade I wear over it.  HeavenLeiBlu, have you tried using a primer under your PP?_

 

I haven't; mostly because Constructivist and Groundwork ARE my primers! I've only noticed this with Delft, and I can tell it'll be an issue with Rubenesque, because the texture is the same. Nice Vice seems to prime and hold up as sturdily as the first two. I guess I'm gonna have to cave and do that though because I'm a quick and dirty kinda girl and too impatient to be meticulous all the time, but I love Delft too much. Blues are my favorite color, hence the username, LOL.


----------



## artisick (Jul 13, 2008)

I love love love rubenesque and indianwood. I recently purchased artifact and it's my new found love =) I'm hesitant on buying moss scape.. maybe because I havent warmed up to green yet.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
I haven't; mostly because Constructivist and Groundwork ARE my primers! I've only noticed this with Delft, and I can tell it'll be an issue with Rubenesque, because the texture is the same. Nice Vice seems to prime and hold up as sturdily as the first two. I guess I'm gonna have to cave and do that though because I'm a quick and dirty kinda girl and too impatient to be meticulous all the time, but I love Delft too much. Blues are my favorite color, hence the username, LOL._

 
oh no! I just picked up rubenesque yesterday. I have very oily lids and I wanted something that would not be too creamy. I will have to use UDPP under it then

I I want to get bare study...indianwood also looked really nice


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_oh no! I just picked up rubenesque yesterday. I have very oily lids and I wanted something that would not be too creamy. I will have to use UDPP under it then

I I want to get bare study...indianwood also looked really nice_

 
Yeah, I mean I have to say that I used Rubenesque as a base a few days ago w/o incident, but I used it VERY sparingly w/a brush. If your lids are oily, definitely use a primer. 

Indianwood is VERY pretty, but it's a very strong and BOLD gold, and being that one of my NARS multiples is almost an exact dupe of it, I took it back because it's bolder than I'd ever use on a frequent basis, and I'd never use it up, since I have a sub for it. So if you're feening for a strong gold, DEFINITELY get it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 14, 2008)

I have to add Layin Low even though its LE. Its the perfect color for neutral, brown, or any shade. It matches our skin tone and its matte. Perfect p/p!


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 14, 2008)

I was thinking of getting Moss Scape for my greens..do you all think it would
make of any difference to color pay off?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 15, 2008)

I love moss scape! It makes a difference. You should try it with greens AND golds.


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

I love them all especially bare study and blackground.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 20, 2008)

What do you all think of the paint pot STRAY GREY on woc?  I got my hands on one and I'm wondering what to wear with it.

its a rare find i hear...so I am eager to try it if it will look good on me.

Anyone else have this one?


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
Indianwood is VERY pretty, but it's a very strong and BOLD gold, and being that one of my NARS multiples is almost an exact dupe of it, I took it back because it's bolder than I'd ever use on a frequent basis, and I'd never use it up, since I have a sub for it. So if you're feening for a strong gold, DEFINITELY get it. It's gorgeous._

 
You made me get it, and I'm so glad I did.  Indianwood is my latest MAC love interest and can do no wrong by me!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, I just started getting into paint pots since maybe 2 weeks ago, and all I can say is, "Where have you been all my life?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want almost all of them, seriously. And I never thought I would retire my shadesticks, but that's what's happening right now (and I just really got into those earlier this year lol).

So far I have:
Groundwork
Fresco Rose
Indianwood
Constructivist

Still trying to figure out which colors work best with which e/s, but I love them all. Next on my list are Delft, Mosscape, Artifact and Blackground...I may sneak away this weekend to pick them up, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it wasn't for Indianwood, I seriously would have *thrown away* Woodwinked, but now I like it (just not all over my eyelid, but that's another post haha)

Yay for Paint Pots!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(NC45/C7/C8 for reference)


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am NW47..

Girl Friendly is one of my favorite paint pots. 
I also use Painterly quite often


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 6, 2008)

I just recently purchased my 1st pp and its in Quite Natural... I like the color. Its darker than my skin so I have to really blend it because I only want it as a base but I do like it. I also got a CCB in Mid-Tone Sepia and I LOVE the CCB.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2008)

You, my dear, are in trouble.  You can forget it now.  You have discovered paint pots.  I swore I wasn't going to get into these, and you sound exactly like I did.  I've got 8 of them now.  Moss Scape deserves a look, also.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Ok, I just started getting into paint pots since maybe 2 weeks ago, and all I can say is, "Where have you been all my life?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want almost all of them, seriously. And I never thought I would retire my shadesticks, but that's what's happening right now (and I just really got into those earlier this year lol).

So far I have:
Groundwork
Fresco Rose
Indianwood
Constructivist

Still trying to figure out which colors work best with which e/s, but I love them all. Next on my list are Delft, Mosscape, Artifact and Blackground...I may sneak away this weekend to pick them up, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it wasn't for Indianwood, I seriously would have *thrown away* Woodwinked, but now I like it (just not all over my eyelid, but that's another post haha)

Yay for Paint Pots!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(NC45/C7/C8 for reference)_


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harlem_cutie* 

 
_I just bought Artifact but have no idea what to wear it with. I do like the color in the pot though._

 
I paired artifact with glamour check, go and dreammaker and shroom to highlight...love it!!!

proud owner of 10 paintpots..I reach painterly more and groundwork is my fave for all natural minimal look..I still use UDPP and sometimes layer s/s over p/p..no crease at all!!!


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 9, 2008)

Constructivist,quite natrual paint pot


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

I just discovered this thread. I have a bunch of colored paint pots (love them all) and am looking for a more neutral one to replace my Bare Canvas paint. I'm trying to pick between Painterly, Soft Ochre or Bare Study. Which one do you guys recommend? I'm an NC30/35 with pink undertones.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I just discovered this thread. I have a bunch of colored paint pots (love them all) and am looking for a more neutral one to replace my Bare Canvas paint. I'm trying to pick between Painterly, Soft Ochre or Bare Study. Which one do you guys recommend? I'm an NC30/35 with pink undertones._

 
Painterly for sure.  It is very similar to Bare Canvas as it has pink tones.  Soft Ochre is more yellow.  Bare Study is shimmery so it's very different.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iliang25* 

 
_I paired artifact with glamour check, go and dreammaker and shroom to highlight...love it!!!

proud owner of 10 paintpots..I reach painterly more and groundwork is my fave for all natural minimal look..I still use UDPP and sometimes layer s/s over p/p..no crease at all!!!_

 
I also like Artifact with Heritage Rouge and Cranberry.


----------



## Helima (Sep 11, 2008)

I use Quite Natural.
NW47 and it works like a charm.
E/S sticks to it like paint.
Just have to be careful with the crease area.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 12, 2008)

*   rubenesque* paint pot all over lid to crease
+ *woodwinked *e/s outer half
+ *espresso *e/s outer V, lightly for crease
+ *blonde's gold* pigment (crease blendout)
+ *ricepaper *e/s highlight
_________________________
= *LOVE!*


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

I adore my Bare Study, Groundwork, & Blackground paint pots


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi ladies!!!  Newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the Groundwork and Indianwood p/p.  I love them both.  The Indianwood dosen't show up as a bright gold on me, maybe it's because I apply it w/ a brush.  Either way, I love it!

I think I want to go back to get another p/p...any suggestions ladies?  I would love something to help bring out the purples and pinks in my palettes


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 15, 2008)

whenever I do make-up for a colored lady I will use Groundwork, & Blackground because barestudy and painterly turn out a bit washed out. It the lady is NC/NW35 or lower painterly and are still good matches.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_whenever I do make-up for a *colored lady* I will use Groundwork, & Blackground because barestudy and painterly turn out a bit washed out. It the lady is NC/NW35 or lower painterly and are still good matches._

 

Sorry but i had to chuckle a bit when I read "colored lady".   I'm sure you didnt mean anything by it but it caught me off guard.  For a second I thought I went back in time.  LOL


----------



## NewlyMACd (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought Constructivist and although I don't know much about the pp since I'm new, it seems a bit sparkly.  It is almost the color of satin taupe and part of me believes I need a lighter color.  I dunno.  trial and error I guess


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Sorry but i had to chuckle a bit when I read "colored lady".   I'm sure you didnt mean anything by it but it caught me off guard.  For a second I thought I went back in time.  LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LMAO, me too!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Hi ladies!!!  Newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the Groundwork and Indianwood p/p.  I love them both.  The Indianwood dosen't show up as a bright gold on me, maybe it's because I apply it w/ a brush.  Either way, I love it!

I think I want to go back to get another p/p...any suggestions ladies?  I would love something to help bring out the purples and pinks in my palettes_

 
If you can get a hold of Nice Vice, I'd recommend that.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish I could get samples of the other paint pots because i dont really want to shell out 16.50 for a big pot i may not even use all the time i have like 7 paint pots and i really want to try like 4 more but i dont want purchase them I just want really nice size samples. I wish some one would sell me some nice size samples of them. I am sorry I am ranting. that is what i kind of do. but hey any who i love paint pots and i think they are amazing at changing the color of the eyeshadows and making the eye shadow color brighter.


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Painterly for sure. It is very similar to Bare Canvas as it has pink tones. Soft Ochre is more yellow. Bare Study is shimmery so it's very different._

 
Did you had any problems with soft ochre? I cannot apply it evenly..while the rest of my paintpots I could apply at ease either using a brush or fingers..soft ochre ended up blotchy..


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Hi ladies!!! Newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the Groundwork and Indianwood p/p. I love them both. The Indianwood dosen't show up as a bright gold on me, maybe it's because I apply it w/ a brush. Either way, I love it!
_

 
What brush do you use?


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use a brush with indianwood and it's still pretty bright. I used the 242. I've heard that some use the 217  or 213 but I haven't tried it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I wish I could get samples of the other paint pots because i dont really want to shell out 16.50 for a big pot i may not even use all the time i have like 7 paint pots and i really want to try like 4 more but i dont want purchase them I just want really nice size samples. I wish some one would sell me some nice size samples of them. I am sorry I am ranting. that is what i kind of do. but hey any who i love paint pots and i think they are amazing at changing the color of the eyeshadows and making the eye shadow color brighter._

 
 there are several people here and on MUA doing samples


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ there are several people here and on MUA doing samples_

 

Do you know who they are that gives out samples of paint pots?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Do you know who they are that gives out samples of paint pots?_

 
  I know that over here, mac_mocha does samples.... I can't remember the names of anyone who does them at MUA, but you have to just search for the colors you want in the swap section, and read on to determine if that person swaps sample jars. I received two from someone who hasn't logged on for a very long time, so I don't want to put her name out there and get your hopes up for nothing. It's very easy to find someone, with the directions I gave you though.  As far as over here, You're just gonna have to do the legwork and look through the swap/sell forum... again, just narrow the field by serching for specific paint pot, and they will have in their listing whether or not they do samples.  HTH.


----------



## Glitterati (Sep 23, 2008)

The area around my eyes is quite dark and shadow does not last long or show up on my eyes very well. A MA at MAC suggested I use a paint pot to brighten up the eye area so the eye shadow shows up and lasts longer.  

Has anyone used PP for that purpose and if so which one do you suggest. I was in a rush so didn't catch the color but it was really sparkly.  

For reference I am a NC40.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati* 

 
_The area around my eyes is quite dark and shadow does not last long or show up on my eyes very well. A MA at MAC suggested I use a paint pot to brighten up the eye area so the eye shadow shows up and lasts longer.  

Has anyone used PP for that purpose and if so which one do you suggest. I was in a rush so didn't catch the color but it was really sparkly.  

For reference I am a NC40._

 
You mean, something close to your fleshtone? I'd suggest Groundwork.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too. These are myfave two paintpots right now and even though I love the paintpots with shimmer (BareStudy, Fresco Rose, Indianwood, Rubenesque, Delft, Artifact, etc.) I wont purchase them because of creasing issues and also if I have to apply my udpp or my two face es insurance thats just too many steps for me. I only want the matte ones...Anyone tried ochre style PP yet? Thoughts please? Also in watching some specktra tuts I see people using a moisturizer or vasleline with the drier paintpots...wouldnt this automatically cause them to crease? Have any of you tried this method?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_whenever I do make-up for a colored lady I will use Groundwork, & Blackground because barestudy and painterly turn out a bit washed out. It the lady is NC/NW35 or lower painterly and are still good matches._

 

Hummm..."A Colored Lady" Interesting....What color was she?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Sorry but i had to chuckle a bit when I read "colored lady". I'm sure you didnt mean anything by it but it caught me off guard. For a second I thought I went back in time. LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah that really stumped me too....WOW...


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 25, 2008)

I have groundwork PP (I love it...but sometimes when i'm wearing matte shadows..the satin shimmer of groundwork shows through). So i'm looking for a basic cream pp that's close to my color (or at least blends well into brown girl skin). I'm NC50. Will Painterly work?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I have groundwork PP (I love it...but sometimes when i'm wearing matte shadows..the satin shimmer of groundwork shows through). So i'm looking for a basic cream pp that's close to my color (or at least blends well into brown girl skin). I'm NC50. Will Painterly work?_

 
Okay, now I'm wondering if I have a bad pot... my Groundwork has absolutely no shimmer, mine is flat. what gives?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Okay, now I'm wondering if I have a bad pot... my Groundwork has absolutely no shimmer, mine is flat. what gives?_

 
Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine definitely has slight shimmer. Its not a true cream to me. Interesting...


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Okay, now I'm wondering if I have a bad pot... my Groundwork has absolutely no shimmer, mine is flat. what gives?_

 
delete post


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 1, 2008)

nah my groundwork is matte too, that's why i got it and i am upset now because i have bare study (mind you i rushed to get it because you can barely find it in these parts) and it creased like a mutha on me. i have to use udpp under that.


----------



## TeeGee (Oct 1, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE Quite Natural.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ONE OF MY FAVS. I also love Fresco Rose!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 1, 2008)

How is groundwork matte on some folks when the finish is satin?


----------



## nicoleh619 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have girlfriendly, painterly, and quite natural...I bought groundwork (returned it) but I didnt like it on me (can anyone else relate? I felt it was too gray taupey looking). With that being said I love quite natural (its matte and chocolatey brown but goes on lighter than it looks). I havent used painterly since I got that one  but I love all my paintpots the consistency on the 3 I have has been very creamy and lasting. I havent bought any with shimmer yet...most people say they crease terribly. And even though I have UDPP and TFEI sometimes I just cant be bothered with all that layering. LOL.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

Rubenesque baby! or Soft Ochre= my love


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm NC45 and i swear by rubenesque!! when im in a rush or dont want to do much i just throw some on my lid with some blacktrack & im out the door!!


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 21, 2008)

soft ochre is my favo for highlight. i just groundwork but im sure its gonna be like a creamy cork ( in my mind) i also have artifact but never used it...im not big on red ever though...and then i have pharoah from the McQueen collection was is hot but i need a place to go with it.lol. ohh yes..fresco rose is beautiful....i think those are great


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeeGee* 

 
_I LOVE LOVE Quite Natural.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ONE OF MY FAVS. I also love Fresco Rose!_

 

Off topic TEEGEE but is that you in your avatar?  What colors are you wearing on your eyes?  Pretty


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have any yet? Pharaoh was l/e? I want it so bad. I guess I have to take a trip to a CCO. *sigh*


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't actually purchased a paint pot, but plan to do so soon.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get soft ochre or rubenesque.  I was at a mac counter recently and the mua was showing how paint pots work, and I was really impressed.  Unfortunately, I forgot to tell her to add it to the rest of my purchase, so next I visit the counter I'll most likely pick it up.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 26, 2009)

I just got groundwork and it feels so dry, i thought it would be smoother/creamier. I cant even spread it across my lid!! did i just get one from a bad batch or do you warm them up somehow?


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm, I wouldn't think it should take *that* much effort to apply.  All 9 of mine have a smooth, spreadable texture and consistency.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I just got groundwork and it feels so dry, i thought it would be smoother/creamier. I cant even spread it across my lid!! did i just get one from a bad batch or do you warm them up somehow?_

 
Hmmm. my groundwork is very creamy, perhaps you got an old/dry batch?  maybe putting it in a basin of hot water will help loosen it up? I've also heard of people spraying a dab of Fix+ into their dried out pain pots, but if yours is new, I'd just take it back to exchange it. A new jar shouldn't be dry.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I just got groundwork and it feels so dry, i thought it would be smoother/creamier. I cant even spread it across my lid!! did i just get one from a bad batch or do you warm them up somehow?_

 

The same thing happened to my Pharoah p/p.  The top layer was waxy so I just removed it.  It's much creamier now.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 27, 2009)

BTW, I now own 7 of these beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Artifact
Pharoah
Rollickin
Quite Natural
Groundwork
Indianwood
Electro Sky


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 28, 2009)

Speaking of ROLLICKIN' p/p, how are ya'll wearing it?


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the tips!

I think its just the top, i swiped it again this  morning and it seemed creamier


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I just got groundwork and it feels so dry, i thought it would be smoother/creamier. I cant even spread it across my lid!! did i just get one from a bad batch or do you warm them up somehow?_

 
My Groundwork is a little bit thicker than my other paint pots. I apply it with my fingers and find that the heat from them makes it easier to apply for sure.  I rub my hands together first to get them nice and warm and then apply the paint pot. Maybe try that instead of using a brush. Or maybe you did get a bad one. Did you keep the receipt? Swap it for another one to see if it's the same or check out the sample pot at your nearest Mac counter.


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfecttenn* 

 
_I haven't actually purchased a paint pot, but plan to do so soon. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get soft ochre or rubenesque. I was at a mac counter recently and the mua was showing how paint pots work, and I was really impressed. Unfortunately, I forgot to tell her to add it to the rest of my purchase, so next I visit the counter I'll most likely pick it up._

 
Once you start buying them, you will have to continue.  they are addictive.  This time last month I had no paint pots and now I have 5.  I have Artifact, Cash Flow, Indianwood, Perky and Moss Scape.  I have Constrictivist and Groundwork on my list....and Nice Vice if I can find it.


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I just got groundwork and it feels so dry, i thought it would be smoother/creamier. I cant even spread it across my lid!! did i just get one from a bad batch or do you warm them up somehow?_

 
The Cash Flow that I got was like this.  It was very dry and clumped when i put it on and now it is pulling away from the sides of the jar.  I let it sit in a hot water bath and that did not help at all.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 10, 2009)

NW50 here.  

I need a base to make my eyeshadows pop.  Should I get Bamboom, Groundwork, or Quite Natural?


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_I'm NC45 and i swear by rubenesque!!_

 
I second this! I'm NC44 and I love love love rubenesque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I wanted to get one with creamy finish but I couldn't find one that looks nice on me. Painterly looked ashy on me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ziya (Aug 20, 2009)

Soft Ochre


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Soft Ochre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Ziya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll be sure to check it out at the MAC store, because from the German website they didn't have Soft Ochre


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the paintpots! I have Delft, Rollickin, Indianwood, Blackground, and Greenstroke. I believe any of the p/p's can work for anyone...just depends on your own personal preference.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Paint pots are awesome! So far I have Rollickin, Fresco Rose, Greenstroke and Girl Friendly. I would love to get Rubenesque, Blackground, Delft, Indianwood, and Contructivist.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Paint pots are awesome! So far I have Rollickin, Fresco Rose, Greenstroke and Girl Friendly. I would love to get Rubenesque, Blackground, Delft, Indianwood, and Contructivist._

 

Girl, I now you will LOVE Delft. It is my favorite, and if I could get away with teals all the time, I'd wear it everyday! My next two favorites are Nice Vice and Constructivist.


----------



## Kandi Lush (Aug 30, 2009)

great thread. going to read it all as i so want to get into using paint pots


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

I love my paintpots.  I have girlfriendly, painterly, rubunesque, and groundwork.  Personally I still need to put primer on underneath because if I layer eyeshadow over the paint pot alone, the shadow doesn't stay longer than 6 hours on me.


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 20, 2009)

I love my paint pots so much, so far i've got:
blackground, painterly, indianwood, delft, mosscape, rubenesque, and artifact. I have to say i love indianwood so much, with woodwinked on top, its an instant eyebrightener for me. 

Has anyone else had their painterly dry up on them? i've had mine since feb or so and the other day, it just fell out of my container it was so dry...


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 20, 2009)

I love paint pots and I use then almost daily. I have all of them and they will dry up on you.  My painterly did not dry up but my rubenesque dried up within a month of purchasing it.  I was able to return it for a fresh one that dried up just as fast.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't had any of my paint pots dry up and I've had them for little more than a year. I do store all of my makeup in the basement though since that's the coolest place in our house. I've got about 10 of them.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 21, 2009)

definitely rubenesque and indianwood...still on the fence about soft ochre...


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Some days when I am lazy, I use Painterly only on my lid. All my friends compliment on how awake I look. I recommend this to everyone.


----------



## Noussie (Oct 3, 2009)

I have about 7 of em' still wanting to get my hand on some of those mcqueen pp's tho!!

My personal fav. i quite natural.. it goes so well with all your neutral shades. it's pretty much perfect for every day looks.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 3, 2009)

I have Indianwood and Rubenesque.  I LOVE Indianwood, it's a joy to blend and gives me a really nice gold colour which brings out my eyes. 

Rubenesque is not so good for me, hard to blend etc...


----------



## sdfw (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I may have to pick up Indianwood now, maybe Rubenesque too.


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 4, 2009)

indianwood and delft paint pot are must haves in my book


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Oct 8, 2009)

I am C40 / NC40-42, and I love indianwood as an all-over wash on its own. its gorgeous for work as well.


----------



## User38 (Oct 8, 2009)

Indianwood brings out the yellow/green in my eyes too


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 8, 2009)

I have Groundwork, Rubenesque, Indianwood, Delft, Blackground, Quite Natural, and Perky. I use Groundwork and Quite Natural the most but I love them all!


----------



## Islandcutie (Dec 18, 2009)

If I have quite natural do i need groundwork?? I love quite natural but every time i go to the  MAC counter groundwork catches my eye!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_NW50 here.  

I need a base to make my eyeshadows pop.  Should I get Bamboom, Groundwork, or Quite Natural?_

 
  Bamboom is a paint and it is my "must-have" for the above my crease. It is a bit too glittery matte/day looks but it is very complimentary to dark/night looks.


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 31, 2009)

I purchased groundwork yesterday and it didn't give me the pop I was looking for under amber lights or cranberry. Truthfully, it worked better to use a primer and white pencil. I'm taking it back. I think the colored ones are probably better than the nude ones.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

i do mostly natural colors for my eyeshadow, and rubenesque was too "golden" for me. indianwood was like a cousin of woodwinked e/s. I am dying to try out "quite natural" as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that a matte?


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonaliagrawal* 

 
_i do mostly natural colors for my eyeshadow, and rubenesque was too "golden" for me. indianwood was like a cousin of woodwinked e/s. I am dying to try out "quite natural" as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that a matte?_

 
Yep, creamy with no shimmer.


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just picked up Fresco Rose today, and i'm surprised I waited to long to pick this up. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Cupid (Jan 20, 2010)

I just keep it simple with Groundwork


----------

